# Trip edge on Fisher plow



## Andy Bloom (Feb 28, 2012)

Hey all, I'm new to the biz and only plowing my long gravel driveway. I have chosen to use shoes on my plow because of the gravel but, as soon as I start plowing, the cutting edge trips and the shoes dig in and so does the plow itself just above the cutting edge. Shouldn't the cutting edge remain somewhat stiff while using the shoes???


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Lower your plow shoes a little more. The weight of the plow will make it sink into the gravel if its not frozen.


----------



## Rod (NH) (Dec 13, 2010)

I know what you mean. You'll get two deep grooves in your drive from the shoes after they cause the trip edge to trip and stay tripped until you notice what's happening. That's why I take the shoes off altogether when the ground is not frozen. Raise the plow a bit so the edge doesn't hit the ground. Better to leave a little extra snow than plow up gravel. It's no fun plowing in those conditions but that's what has worked best for me and my 1/2 mile gravel drive over many years.


----------



## jsc824 (Oct 4, 2009)

Do a search for yard guard , gravel guard, sod pipe. Best upgrade I have made on my plow.


----------



## Andy Bloom (Feb 28, 2012)

thanks for your reply. i have definitely heard this idea before. i tried it but, it didn't give me the results i was hoping for. one minute i was leaving too much snow and two seconds later i was digging up gravel. seems like a lot of adjusting to me. what about those shoes shaped like tiny skis ?? mine are the ones shaped like upside down mushrooms...


----------



## Andy Bloom (Feb 28, 2012)

i will check it out. thanks.


----------



## YardMedic (Nov 29, 2006)

We've seen some guys installing a piece of PVC cut down the middle to give a rounded edge to roll over the gravel.


----------



## jsc824 (Oct 4, 2009)

heres a few quick photos of mine on my gravel driveway. The stone rolls right under the pipe.

Total cost was maybe $50.00 and in my opinion worth every penny.

(Don't mind the blue tape on the pipe, it was my cutting guide that singed to the pipe from the heat and just haven't had time to scrape it off)

The second pic is just flat stock I welded to the end of the pipe, drilled a hole through the support brace. Two bolts and its on and off in a few minutes to switch between hard surface and gravel.


----------



## Andy Bloom (Feb 28, 2012)

I see how that pipe would work but, I failed to mention that I have an older Fisher plow with two springs and a 4" ? cutting edge at the bottom of my plow that trips back toward the vehicle. The bulk of my plow remains stiff (upright) while the bottom cutting edge trips... Could it be that my springs are just wore out ???


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

How old is this plow? Does the push beam have 3 height holes for the plow.If so pin it to the lowest hole this will help with the angle of the cutting edge.


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

2 trip springs? I think it should have a min of 3 springs. 
yes the pipe will work on a trip edge, just secure it different Like through the shoe holes.


----------



## 2006Sierra1500 (Dec 28, 2011)

If it has 2 springs, its a LD plow. So shorter blade height, not has heavy as an RD/HD


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

Andy Bloom;1467072 said:


> I see how that pipe would work but, I failed to mention that I have an older Fisher plow with two springs and a 4" ? cutting edge at the bottom of my plow that trips back toward the vehicle. The bulk of my plow remains stiff (upright) while the bottom cutting edge trips... Could it be that my springs are just wore out ???


Like others have said if it has two springs and it's older it's a LD. If it's a MM2 with two springs then it's a SD or a HT.


----------



## 2006Sierra1500 (Dec 28, 2011)

If its older its not going to be an HT. And, theres not a lot of HTs out there to begin with.


----------



## Andy Bloom (Feb 28, 2012)

Ok, so it's an LD... Does anyone have input about what to do now ??? Add more springs ? Replace originals ? I will at least try what Grandview suggested and move the pin to change the plow angle. Seems to me that I should be able to do a dry run on the dry gravel... Not much winter conditions this season thus far.


----------



## 2006Sierra1500 (Dec 28, 2011)

I'd do the pipe and new springs. The pipe will push the snow but slide over the gravel.


----------



## jsc824 (Oct 4, 2009)

Weld flat stock to he back of the pipe and then weld round stock at a 90 angle so its easy on and off where you would put the shoes and that should work. Just make sure you have a way to make them tight against the cutting edge otherwise it will chatter


----------

